# Please help calm my nerves....girl ultrasound? Update: New image page 3



## cmdc5

I got this ultrasound done when I was just 17 weeks. The ultrasound tech said girl but I can't help but feel scared that they were wrong. I have had 3 boys and don't know if I am just shocked. I have talked to some ladies already on my group but the more confirmation the better for me right now. ;) Lol What do you ladies think? I am sure I am just being paranoid :shrug

Update: New image on page 3 with 20 week ultrasound pic
 



Attached Files:







20150528_160605-1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 105


----------



## Nikki1979

I am no expert but looks like a girl to me. I see the 3 lines that I have seen on other girl ultrasounds. Congratulations.


----------



## ellahopesky

defo looks :pink: to me x


----------



## justplay91

Definitely a little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## BRIT1416

Def :pink: looks just like my little girls potty shot and my tech and dr said no mistaken def baby :pink:! :) congrats!!


----------



## baby09

Looks like a girl to me :pink:


----------



## cmdc5

Thanks ladies! I think after having three boys, I am just so excited to add some pink into the house and I didn't want to get my hopes up! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

:pink: to me congratulations


----------



## madseasons

Yup, that's a baby :pink: !!!! CONGRATS! :)

Here is mine to compare....

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/be7b51f4-16a5-4e0b-8e1c-91a999ca2548.jpg


----------



## Lucy3

Awww congrats on your little girl! I can imagine you'd be shocked and so excited after 3 boys!! &#128512;


----------



## Srrme

That is a girl! I still don't believe I'm having a girl either after 3 boys! I am fully expecting to give birth and see boy parts, haha. &#128522;


----------



## rwhite

Definitely a :pink:


----------



## MrsJones1986

Definitely looks girly to me x


----------



## bdb84

Most definitely a little girl. <3


----------



## cmdc5

Thanks ladies! :happydance: I am finally starting to believe it now! Lol after 3 boys you definitely question. Now time to pick her name


----------



## mamaphish

Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Deffo a girl congrats!


----------



## Hb.x

Definitely :pink:!


----------



## mamaphish

Girl!


----------



## cmdc5

I had my 20 week scan and they say she is a girl :) After 2 ultrasounds saying girl I feel way more confident buying pink ;)


----------



## hanni

That is definitely a pink one! Congratulations on your little girl! I bet you're so excited :)


----------



## ClairAye

Aw, congrats on your girl! I can imagine questioning it after three boys! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

looks girly to me


----------



## cmdc5

Thanks ladies! I forgot to update with my 20 week ultrasound pic. Its still hard for me to 100% believe its a girl but I do think I see the 3 lines and thats what they say its a girl.
 



Attached Files:







1436218870816.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## madseasons

Congrats on your :pink: bundle!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

